# Canada reduces citizenship fee to encourage more youngsters to become citizens



## Kacey

Hello,
I have a British daughter from a British partner, can I depend on my daughter or used her citizenship to get permanent resident in UK, though I do travel to UK with visit visa.

Please I need your advice and procedures to go about it. 

Regards
Kacey


----------

